# Thoroughbreds! :)



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

This is Bella(JC name Alyrunj) 15 year old 16HH TB, had a bunch of starts but only one win, she did place a few times tho.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Here's Mine. Danamite , 10yr Brown 16HH Gelding


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I suppose I'll have to post my girl too! 

This is Indie, she raced until she was seven and was registered with the CSHA and used as a broodmare. She's ten years old, and a little bit over 16hh. She's just been getting ridden regularly for a bit over a month now. Racing left her with more than her fair share of issues (splints, allergies, cribbing, etc), but I love her none-the-less.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Here's DD's girl - Aero (JC name Lady Brave Heart) - she's 7 yo, 16.3 HH, had eight starts and was a failure on the track, so now she's enjoying life as her girl's best friend. We picked her up a month after her last start, she was 3 yo at that time.
The day we met her








At the fair last summer








One of her races








Lookin' pretty


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Does an Appendix count ?? Heres Candy, shes an 8 year oldTB/QH cross


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

This is my baby butt, Reno (that's his JC name). Coming 5yo, 15.2hh gelding. Raced five times, placed in three. He's a smoocher. He chews wood from stress, but we're working on that. He loves mud, zippers, and dumping all my things out of his grooming box...otherwise he's the sweetest angel of an OTTB ever.

Last winter









This past September


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Reno Bay said:


> This is my baby butt, Reno (that's his JC name). Coming 5yo, 15.2hh gelding. Raced five times, placed in three. He's a smoocher. He chews wood from stress, but we're working on that. He loves mud, zippers, and dumping all my things out of his grooming box...otherwise he's the sweetest angel of an OTTB ever.
> 
> Last winter
> 
> ...


Dan also chewed wood from stress. i added Apple Cider Vinegar to his diet and he`s stopped eating my trees and hasnt been chewing wood. Maybe its something you can try too


----------



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

I have an OTTB! I love him! His name is Finn, and he's 5yo. His record is 23-3-3-5. I couldn't have asked for a better horse. He's amazing. He retired from racing this past spring, and I adopted him about three weeks after his last race.

Here he is the day I decided I wanted him:









This is the day I officially brought him "home":









And here he is last week:


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Sunny, JC My Lady Livermore. 4 1/2 year old, hopeful eventer.
Never raced, but her dam did and her sire was bred for it but never made it to the track.


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

This is my OTTB Sunny (JC name Sunny Smiles), she is 4 years old and has been off the track for almost a year:




























This is Ash (JC name Mr.Mischievious) He is 15 years old and off the track for 12-13 years.



















I love OTTB'S and will proably never own another breed.


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

themacpack said:


> Here's DD's girl - Aero (JC name Lady Brave Heart) - she's 7 yo, 16.3 HH, had eight starts and was a failure on the track, so now she's enjoying life as her girl's best friend. We picked her up a month after her last start, she was 3 yo at that time.



My gelding only raced 3 times and was last every time- that's failure  They sent him to H/J barn to be re-trained, which makes dressage impossible now.


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

This is my new boy Jack (JC name Jacksinthebox). 22 starts and 2 wins (both serious come from behind wins!) He raced until he was 6 and he's been off track for 1 year. I've had him form 2 1/2 months now and he really loves jumping! He's my first OTTB but I think this won't be my last.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

<~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ and....................................


----------



## Nmgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

They are all so beautiful!!!! :d


----------



## ReadyToRomp (Sep 23, 2012)

*my OTTB*

This is my OTTB! His name is Rowdy, he is 6 y/o bred in Kentucky who just didn't want to run! Lucky me!


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Starry-boo! She's actually my friend's but everyone who knows her kind of adopts her and my friend just loves how loved Star is 

She's teeny tiny, 14.3hh if that and she only grew that big in the past year, she was even smaller when she was 5. Never raced, foal recorded but not registered.


























Still a TB at heart!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

they are all very pretty


----------



## TaraBearaIsBack (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow all of them are so pretty! Here's some of my mare Sandy, who had began race training but got white line and her old owner pulled her out and trained her for dressage so now I get her  sorry there are so many pictures I'ma proud mama  almost 2 years I have had her now!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I must admit, thoroughbreds are absolutely beautiful horses.

This is my past mare Baby, AKA 'Bong Bong Baby'. I was a proud owner; her father is the full brother of Danehill. I sold her after only a few months due to irreconcilable differences, as I like to call them, and she is now (hopefully!) a polo broodmare.

Baby never raced, and was only 4 when I had her.

Ignore the yucky rainscald on her back.
































​


----------



## StealingSociety (Mar 10, 2007)

I love my OTTB! He's a 2003 model, sire is Sunny's Halo, who won the Kentucky Derby in 1983. My Halo however did not pick up his daddy's racing ability. :lol:

BUT, he makes a great hunter. 
Pretty ribbons
Cross country fun
Pretty pretty hunter boy


----------



## jaytee (Jan 31, 2012)

My ottb Miss Miss (Michaels Kiss) 23 starts 5 wins 2 places 4 shows first pic is when we got her 2nd pic is a year later


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

StealingSociety said:


> I love my OTTB! He's a 2003 model, sire is Sunny's Halo, who won the Kentucky Derby in 1983. My Halo however did not pick up his daddy's racing ability. :lol:
> 
> BUT, he makes a great hunter.


 
Same with my TB!! Hes a 1992 Sunny's Halo baby as well.. My guy was not suited for racing either so they never raced him, he's a hunter!


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

This is Zoey, registered but doesn't have an actual name... She has fairly decent Australian tb blood lines. Sire: High Rolling Dam: Distant Echoes. She was put throw her paces and that was her racing career, no starts nothing. She is a mere 14.3-15hh.


----------



## QuietHeartHorses (Jul 31, 2012)

This is my boy, Riley! He's an OTTB, not sure of his racing career, but he is a whiz at dressage, very pretty mover once you get him going. He prefers to be lazy and just be admired.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Unjust Enrichment. 2006 17hh Thoroughbred gelding, unraced. 



























^ He *thinks* he's a racehorse...


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I thought Ronan was a Warmblood for the longest time.. he's gorgeous, as are all the others!  I still can't believe why my instructor always warned me, but then again, I'm sure there are plenty stereotypical TBs out there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Jore said:


> I thought Ronan was a Warmblood for the longest time.


Hahah.. thank you! Yes, he gets mistaken for one all the time..


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

These are two of my boys.
The bay is Nibbler B'stard. (Otherwise known as Hoof Hefner)
He is 16.3hh and was a real handful when I first got him. After many years together and a lot of fun and a lot of trials he is in a new home so I can concentrate on my mare due to foal. I miss him.
The chestnut is the Phantom, a home bred Tb never raced. He was fabulous, loved him to bits. Very very cheeky and beautiful. I had high hopes for this boy - the ridden one is where I just started to school him.
Unfortunately he developed a terrible facial neuralgia and I had to have him put down. Absolutely heart breaking.
Have always loved Tbs having rescued and rehabbed many of them over the years. Now that I am much older, I need smaller horses! but I still love Tbs.:shock:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My tub o'lard ex-racer. He'll never be mistaken for a WB, but I've had people ask me if he's an appendix because they can't believe that_ huge_ booty belongs to a TB. 

15.2 h, and his registered name is JJ's Sneaky Snake.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Maybe he should share some of his chubbiness with Indie! She's getting weight on her, but she still needs a bit more. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Surely I can't be the _only_ TB owner who has an easy keeper? Yes, he gets more to eat than my Arabs, but he's always been good about holding his weight.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't think Indie is necessarily a hard-keeper, as she's been putting weight on quite steadily.. she just was kept in either her stall with a couple flakes of hay, or out in the dirt pasture. She did get grain but nothing too great. 

My instructor's project TBx is a pretty easy keeper though, as is the other resident TB.


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer (Aug 17, 2012)

I never thought of my TB an an easy keeper, but now that he is out of regular work, he looks like a quarter horse! At my barn they breed ISH and I've had prospective boarders ask if he was one of the crosses bred at the barn -__- I have to say "No he's just a very round TB" and then feel ashamed for him being mistaken lol


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I certainly don't have an easy keeper, so he's a typical TB in that sense. 

Ellieandrose, he looks a lot like your girl. 


Meet Lucas. JC name Top Job, 10 starts won $35k. Dam nothing special, Sire Najran, I think he still might still have the record for the mile. 

When I first got him










Now


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

He does! She looks a lot like that in summer. I'll put a pic up soon. Zoey is an easy keeper, the only reason why she's fed is because she's stabled. If I had her in a paddock(with SOME grass) she wouldn't need to be fed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Ellieandrose said:


> He does! She looks a lot like that in summer. I'll put a pic up soon. Zoey is an easy keeper, the only reason why she's fed is because she's stabled. If I had her in a paddock(with SOME grass) she wouldn't need to be fed.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Jealous. I am going to have to take her off your hands so I can have a matching pair! 

ETA - I just showed my hubbie the pic of Zoey, and he asked why Lucas was wearing pink!


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

*My handsome man*

I saw another appendix .. so I am hoping they count! ha ha. Drifter is my handsome 16.2 bay appendix gelding. He is registered as ML, but I didn't find that out until a few months ago after finding his breeder. His great grandfather on his dam's side is Seattle Slew and and he is by Flaming Jet (son of Deck Jet- racing type QH). He is pretty much all TB in his mind haha. He is out of work with a stifle fracture right now but these are some pictures I have from right before the injury happened.

I love him


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

This was Zoey at A show last summer. She already looks better now then she did in the middle of summer(when I first got her).


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

I found some better one's of Zo in summer!! :clap: :clap:


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I started to hit "likes," but I'd have to put one on every post with a photo. Great looking bunch of horses!


----------



## Nmgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

even if you posted you can post more pictures!! Here are a few pictures from 2 days ago. Lady with her new Halter


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

My old TB (never raced, the paint) Gent, show name Painted Dynamite. And my new TB (has raced, the dark brown) Romeo, show name undecided (if you would like to help choose his show name, i have a thread on English Riding called "Show Name Help!"). LOVE both of them, but had to give Gent away due to my height (5'10") and new (1.25m) jumping skill level.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

where to start? first my BO's miracle mare: ran successfully, broke her leg, survived to become a very good endurance horse, now a great brood mare, at 21:








my old mare Grace. very honest horse.








cato. race track rescue, slab fracture, now a girls best friend:








rig. Fire ball, but great ride








son of the first mare. super quiet yearling, kids lead him all over








daughter of the first mare, won a race, now a good trail horse








New stallion, Lux. bigest sweetheart, ran well on the track, steller bloodlines








new girl, 'princess'. firey little girl, will start her under saddle carreer after a few months of down time, just off the track


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

BlueSpark said:


> where to start? first my BO's miracle mare: ran successfully, broke her leg, survived to become a very good endurance horse, now a great brood mare, at 21:


What an inspiring horse!  TB's are fighters for sure


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Heres some pictures of Romeo and I jumping 4'0". Hes not the biggest thing in the world, only 16.3hh. But he has a heart of gold and adores his job  
<3 MY TB ROMEO!


----------



## Nmgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

so beautiful! i love Thoroughbreds!!!


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Ahh! I love Thoroughbreds! My next horse is going to be either a Thoroughbred, an Appendix or a Thoroughbred/Draft cross 

Here is my Thoroughbred. Technically he is an OTTB. Only raced a couple times, never won anything. Great bloodlines. Eventing for the rest of his life. Now he is 23 and sometimes I really wish he would act his age. Just today I cued him for a canter on the trail and he took off at a dead gallop. He is insane. I can't showjump him anymore cause he is too hot and crazy. He gets dangerous, but I love him. 









^^ Halloween show, dressed as Secretariat


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Well I have shown my boy on here ages ago but I like to share! 

Here is Apache White Sox known as Apache. I recently found out he had 16 starts came 1st once and came 2nd and 3rd a handful of times winning just over $11,000 all up (more then I expected). His sire is Dexter and his dam is Moonlight Minstrel.

His last race was when is he was a 6 yr old and I got him as a 10 yr old, he has now just turned 12. 

Sadly my phone is a jerk so no recent pictures but here he is:


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful horses!!!! Once a TB lover, always a TB lover <3 im addicted to the breed  hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Although I have yet to ride one, I absolutely love thoroughbreds and am positive that I will be addicted. I currently ride a quarter horse and cueing him is so annoying since he takes so much to get going and keep going! I LOVE sensitive horses. 

Also, has anyone ever adopted from Finger Lakes Finest thoroughbreds? Lots of gorgeous horses there, I want them all! If only I was advanced enough... maybe soon!


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

This is baby Dawson =] He was right of the track when these pictures were taken, and he was a hot mess. I used to work as a feeder at the barn he was living at, and I used to drive out there almost every day to take care of him because he was beat up and covered in hives D=


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Surely I can't be the _only_ TB owner who has an easy keeper? Yes, he gets more to eat than my Arabs, but he's always been good about holding his weight.


Just spotted this...nope, my friend's mare gets fat very easily, and she spends 70% of her time galloping up and down the hill in her paddock and just hooning around. If she's not ridden regularly for 2 weeks you can't even get the tip of the girthstrap in the buckle... she piles on the kilos somehow.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

here's my TB. Shhhhh dont tell him though, he thinks he's a QH lol! Never raced. Or rode really lol. I got him as a 3yr old. Hes an easy keeper.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

I've always had a special place in my heart for TBs. I owned an Appendix mare a few years ago who was convinced that she was an OTTB. She was a SUPER hard keeper, but that could have been due to her age... She was 19 when a friend's family gave her to me because they couldn't keep her due to a move and couldn't figure out why they couldn't sell her. When I got her, she was skin and bones and couldn't eat correctly because they didn't know horses' teeth need regular floating. When I got her, we got the vet out to float her asap. She ended up needing 3 teeth pulled, and another fell out not much later. Needless to say, we fed her soaked senior feed, lots of good hay, and beet pulp (when she needed help keeping weight on in Colorado's harsh winters). 
I owned Velvet for 5 years. We worked at a summer camp in the Rocky Mountains together for 2 summers, and did tons of "just for fun" riding all the time. We also dabbled in barrels, poles, and other playday games at the summer camp. She loved everything we did. I've never met a more willing, devoted horse. And GOSH, could she run! She did have the "ticks" that a lot of TBs tend to have -a bit flighty and sensitive- but I learned so much with her.
We had to put her down 2 1/2 years ago at age 24... After she developed liver cancer. It broke my heart. Although I adore the horses I have now, Velvet was a horse of a lifetime and I will NEVER stop missing her.


----------



## Lwhisperer (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh, also, I rode a 4 year old full TB (never raced) sorrel mare, MJ, for a summer at that camp I mentioned before in 2010. She's a crazy girl, but I love her to death. She was the fastest horse at the camp and people regularly challenged us to races on the flat, wide trail we had at the back of the camp's property. We won every time. 

P.S. Please don't mind my crazy face in the barrels pic... I was concentrating. Lol! Also, we weren't racing in the other pic, we were just on a trail ride with some of the lesser horsey-experienced staff members!


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

This is my quiet, friendly, 15.2hh, 17 year old CHESTNUT TB MARE (in caps because apparently these ones are totally crazy), Cessna, race name Two Step, she is a New Zealand TB, by Just A Dancer and out of an Irish Mare Buttons N Bows.


















































And her with her foal Piper, who's sire was a PHANZ (nz paint horse) stallion.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Belle.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Has anyone ever wanted to race their OTTB??? Mine raced and ive always wanted to be on his back and race him on the track. Hes just the most obedient and easy keeper, love him, and he loovveeessss his job (jumper), but i have always wanted to test his speed against the other 3 OTTB's in our barn  haha


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

We race the ottb's through the fields all the time my Bo has 6, and a good friend and fellow boarder has 3. It's especially fun this time of year, barreling up and down hills full speed through the snow
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

lucky... my trainers barn has a race track on it, but i havent run it with Romeo yet, i ran it with my old TB (never raced, but should have) and it was suucchh a rush to race against my twin on her slow warmblood. hahahhaa but i want to race Romeo against the other 3 on the track soooo badly. like to use the starting gate and the flash at the finish line.  haha


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> Has anyone ever wanted to race their OTTB??? Mine raced and ive always wanted to be on his back and race him on the track. Hes just the most obedient and easy keeper, love him, and he loovveeessss his job (jumper), but i have always wanted to test his speed against the other 3 OTTB's in our barn  haha


We've hit about 40 mph on a stubble field, that was fast enough and at the end it was one of those thank goodness I'm still alive feeling, that was AMAZING! but I don't want to do that again for a little while:lol:


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Heres my 16.2HH TB, Turly, aka Fulford Vosico... He was born at the race track in Vancouver, BC, but was never raced he is to "big boned" they said, he's a Hunter for sure. 










He Kind of looks preggo here... lol










He likes to smile


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

40??? Sweet! AHHHH now i really wanna go race.. lol!


----------



## Dusty1228 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Yay! A thread just for us!*

He's a hat rack. I saw this thread & in the spirit of the holidays decided to share. I actually never had a thing for thoroughbreds until I met this goof ball.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

i dont see any picture? is it just me?

Edit: NEVER MIND! lol


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

I have an ex point-to-point gelding called Praetorian Guard  he's 17hh, and so chilled out I wouldn't think he was a TB without his pedigree! (By Exit to Nowhere out of Songs of Innocence). He's not an easy keeper, but with plenty of haylage and hard feed he does keep his weight on ok. Fingers crossed he's going to make my event horse, but meanwhile we're working on basics... like stop.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

My TB is very calm too, when I first got him he was 9 and was CRAZY, he was a lesson horse and was not happy about it at all. Since the day I brought him to our own property and he's been a "one person horse" to my mom and I, he couldn't be happier. Sweetest boy ever, I love TB's, I have trained quite a few of them and they will always be my favorite breed!


----------

